
Show HN: A Milkman for Seltzer in Boston - eorge_g
http://ultraseltzer.com/
======
eorge_g
Hi I'm the creator—

Would love to hear feedback or any questions (especially if you're in Boston)!

We have built our first cohort of subscribers and are running a beta with them
and hope some of you want to be part of the seltzer club.

~~~
ryanworl
How are you doing route planning and optimization?

I would suggest two hour delivery windows unless you have massive density.

Trust me :)

(I spent almost two years of my life doing this thing except for food &
laundry, not seltzer)

~~~
eorge_g
Thanks, that's really good advice. We're super early here so the hour long
window is kind of chosen for the beta.

I would love to talk to you if your open to sharing some of the things you
learned on your project! If so reach out to george [at] stilllife [dot] studio

~~~
ryanworl
Just sent you an email

~~~
eorge_g
Awesome thanks!!

------
kyasui
How will this possibly compete with Amazon?

~~~
eorge_g
Hey, thanks for the question!

We've used amazon a lot for ordering seltzer in our offices, and it doesn't
have the selection (1/10th of ours). There's also a pain about managing
delivery times. Amazon is optimizing for 'real-time' delivery, but what I care
about is not having to think about my seltzer and just have it be taken care
of. Amazon fresh experience is _not_ this. We're looking to remove as much
mental overhead as possible, by simply always having your flavors, having
predictable delivery, and making getting what you a delightful experience.

